# "Treachery" Voting Thread



## candid petunia (Jul 24, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the poems of this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS* you consider most deserving. 

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.*​Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

​The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.​

Please leave comments in this thread. ​


----------

